# PSI Drill Centering Pen Vise, cheaply made



## WayneC

Have you seen this video?

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/store/Videos___Pen_Making___Turning_Pens_with_Kip_and_Rex___kip_rex_basics_vid?Args=

I belive they use a modified wood clamp as a drilling vice. It is notched to hold the blank. IMO, the videos are excellent and would be good to show your students.


----------



## JohnGray

Thanks for the review! I'll be watching for updates on how to solve you problem.


----------



## Swede

Thanks for the review I HAD considered buying one.


----------



## Hacksaw007

Sorry for your bad experence with the drilling jig. However my experence with this drilling jig has only been good. I have drilled over 100 pen blanks and some blanks for sale. I have had no issues with it and have made the comments to others about it's good use. Go figure.


----------



## tooldad

I've always said, if you want to test out a tool, give it to a shop class. A lot of times the students don't know they are abusing the tool. The debate is always, do you buy a cheap tool knowing the kids are going to be hard on it and plan on replacing it often, or do you risk buying the expensive tool and hope the students don't abuse it more than it can take.

I am going to send it back and have it fixed under warranty at this point. I need a vise to make it through the end of the year. I will try to come up with a solution over the summer


----------



## tooldad

Here's my solution after ordering and watching the videos Wayne suggested. The videos would put my kids to sleep, but if you want to learn just about everything there is about pens, they are the video to watch. I might just show clips.

This is the vise they suggested to make and I have found an x-y table on ebay for $100. Here is a sketchup quick rendering using a predrawn vise to get the picture of what I am going to make. There is a hinge on the pivot end which is not pictured. This will allow the students to adjust the vise without having to clamp and reclamp the table to the drill press table to center the bit in their piece.


----------



## tooldad

Hope this one works, tried resizing it.

http://i391.photobucket.com/albums/oo359/tooldad17123/penvise.jpg


----------



## WayneC

This looks like a very nice solution. Are you going to have them clamp the pen in once placed?


----------



## tooldad

yep, figured a quik grip on the open end would be suffice. In the video, they held it closed, I like the added security of the clamp.

On Hacksaw's note, the CS tech said if you open the jig too far or close it too tightly, the problems I am encountering will happen.

Like I said, if you want a tool tested, send it to a shop class. Most of the time the students think they are using it correctly and end up abusing the tool.


----------



## tooldad

Well I broke down and bought another jig. Another mistake. This one was the Rockler pen drilling vise/press. I was the only one to use it and on the 6th pen, it began to shift side to side. The nylon bushing seem to be the problem. Cheaper to make, but allows play after being used.

I returned it, no problems. Checked out the one on display, it does the same thing. This summer I AM building the jig from the Kip and Rex video as I drew above. I already have purchased the X-Y table. Even found a craftsman drill press online with the laser. That will help the kids line up the middle.

From the comments I rec'd from this year's Freshman/sophmore general shop classes, pens will be a popular project again next year. Luckily I found another Delta 46-700 for $150 on CL earlier this month. 3 lathes should make it easier to time manage everyone.


----------



## a1Jim

thanks for the review I'm sure it will help pen turners.


----------

